# Poorly puppy



## JennBags (18 July 2017)

Poor Woolfie has been very ill, and she's not getting any better, I'm very worried about her.

We went camping in Dorset a couple of weeks ago, during the heatwave. Woolfie started getting very lethargic in the last couple of days, but we blamed it on the heat and being away.  When we got back and she didn't improve, I took her to the vets, her temperature was 103.9 and he diagnosed her with a retro mandibular space infection, and prescribed her antibiotics.  After 3 days her eye was bulging out and she still had a temperature so we took her back, and he put her under anaesthetic to delve deeper.  There was no abscess so he took an ultrasound and X-rays but couldn't find anything untoward so gave her more ab's and some eye drops.  She seemed to pick up a little so we were feeling positive.

Yesterday she went back for a check up, 1 week after her first visit; her temperature had gone down to 102.9, her eye had stopped bulging and she seemed to be getting better.  Then last night she didn't want to eat much, today she hasn't eaten at all so back to the vets she went, and she went under anaesthetic again.  He looked around and took a swab of the infected area and injected her with ab's.  The drugs he wanted to prescribe aren't licensed for dogs under 12 months and can cause harm to younger dogs, so he can't give those to her, but he's given her some paracetamol to try to get the fever down, we had to sign a disclaimer for this.  

Really worried about her, just keep thinking we might lose her, although the vet's not given any indication of this, maybe I'm being too sensitive, but I absolutely adore this dog.

Pic of her in Dorset just before she started showing symptoms:


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (18 July 2017)

JB, really sorry to read this,  will be keeping everything crossed for her to improve xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 July 2017)

sorry to read this, she is such a beautiful dog.  fingers crossed she recovers quickly...


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 July 2017)

so sorry it must be such a worry I will be keeping fingers crossed for a quick recovery x


----------



## JennBags (18 July 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			JB, really sorry to read this,  will be keeping everything crossed for her to improve xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks x



splashgirl45 said:



			sorry to read this, she is such a beautiful dog.  fingers crossed she recovers quickly...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is so beautiful and she has the nicest temperament as well.



Pinkvboots said:



			so sorry it must be such a worry I will be keeping fingers crossed for a quick recovery x
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 July 2017)

JB I am really sorry to hear Woolfie is still so poorly. As you have been camping in Dorset have the vets tested for Lymes disease from ticks? I also remember hearing about a disease that dogs are getting in the south of England but can't for the life of me remember what it is called. It was on South Today a while ago so will go and have a look. Big hugs and hope she gets better soon. Lxx

It's called Alabama rot so unlikely to be that.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 July 2017)

how scary, poor Woolfie and you! paracetomol used to be more widely by vets used so dont that worry you too much, hope she's feeling on the med soon.


----------



## JennBags (18 July 2017)

Lindylouanne said:



			JB I am really sorry to hear Woolfie is still so poorly. As you have been camping in Dorset have the vets tested for Lymes disease from ticks? I also remember hearing about a disease that dogs are getting in the south of England but can't for the life of me remember what it is called. It was on South Today a while ago so will go and have a look. Big hugs and hope she gets better soon. Lxx

It's called Alabama rot so unlikely to be that.
		
Click to expand...

I did tell him that we'd been in Dorset, and also that she'd had a tick. He didn't seem to think it was linked but I'll look up the symptoms for Lyme's.



MotherOfChickens said:



			how scary, poor Woolfie and you! paracetomol used to be more widely by vets used so dont that worry you too much, hope she's feeling on the med soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MofC.


----------



## JennBags (18 July 2017)

On looking into it, I don't think it's Lyme Disease, it says if a dog doesn't improve rapidly within 48 hrs of starting ab's then it's almost certainly not Lyme's.


----------



## Lindylouanne (18 July 2017)

JennBags said:



			On looking into it, I don't think it's Lyme Disease, it says if a dog doesn't improve rapidly within 48 hrs of starting ab's then it's almost certainly not Lyme's.
		
Click to expand...

That's good, at least it has ruled it out.

Snake bite? Adder or grass. We had a cow and a horse bitten last year and it was  two weeks before the horse was diagnosed. AB's every day and the leg very swollen with no puss and took a long time to find the puncture wound.


----------



## Clodagh (18 July 2017)

Poor Wolfie. I do hope they soon get to the bottom of it and she turns the corner. Thinking of you and her.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 July 2017)

I hope this resolves quickly. Could she have eaten something unusual? Has the vet done a blood panel? The bulging sounds like a potential allergy/bite.


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (19 July 2017)

Fingers crossed for a quick recovery for wolfie! So hard when they can't tell you what's wrong, sounds like the vet is being very thorough and you are noticing any changes quickly and acting onthem, sending best wishes your way x


----------



## Shady (19 July 2017)

Iv'e just seen this Jennbags and i hope Woolfie is feeling a little better today? he's a very beautiful dog. xxxxxx


----------



## texas (19 July 2017)

fingers crossed for your beautiful girl.


----------



## Sprout (19 July 2017)

Got everything crossed for poor Woolfie, I hope she starts to feel better soon. Xx


----------



## wren123 (19 July 2017)

So sorry to hear this, hopefully wolfie is a little improved today.

If not have they talked about referring her to a specialist vet, where they may be more confident about administering the drugs your vet thinks she needs but is to young for. The specialist may be more knowledgeable about the side effects and how to minimise them.


----------



## JennBags (19 July 2017)

Thanks all.

She's been vomiting overnight.  I gave her the ab's and paracetamol in some cheese, which she ate fine; then Mr JB fed her some breakfast and she then threw it all up.   He is going to try her with an even smaller meal a little later on.

wren123, the vet rang to the drug company that makes the drugs and they said not to give it to any dog under a year.


----------



## QuobAsti (19 July 2017)

Sorry to hear your puppy is not well.  I've recently been in & out of the vets with my puppy.
Can i ask how old your puppy is, what her toilet is like, what she is currently eating?
Also what was the medication the vet wouldn't give you if your recall the name of it?
I assume your dog has had all her vaccinations?


----------



## JennBags (19 July 2017)

She's back in at the vets, on a drip to keep her hydrated and give her her meds.

QA, she's 7.5 months old.  Her toilet is normal!  She's on Millie's Wolfheart (kibble) and we've been giving her some wet food over the last week or so to encourage her to eat (Royal Canin Hepatic at first as that's what we feed to our Westie, then Lily's).  I don't know the name of the drug the vet wanted to use; and yes she's had all her vaccs.


----------



## wren123 (19 July 2017)

Oh so sorry to hear that she's back at the vet, though hopefully she'll feel better after being hydrated on the drip.


----------



## QuobAsti (19 July 2017)

JB, sorry to hear she's in the vets but at least she is in good hands.

I only ask as a few thoughts went through my mind on possibilities but your response has cleared those out.
I'm in Dorset and there has been a lot of puppies in & out of the vets with poorly tummies but it seems to be linked to a bacterial infection.

Please do keep us updated on her progress, everything crossed for you.  xx


----------



## SusieT (19 July 2017)

This sounds like a complicated case- if might be worth considering referral to one of the big hospitals to rule out anything else going on depending on what sort of vet you normally go to. I'd be owndering about a ct scan if it wasn't improving.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 July 2017)

Lots of ((((((Vibes)))))) to your Woolfie, hope the drip, and meds, helps her.


----------



## Moobli (19 July 2017)

Oh no, I hope Wolfie is feeling a bit better today.  What a worry for you


----------



## ester (19 July 2017)

SusieT said:



			This sounds like a complicated case- if might be worth considering referral to one of the big hospitals to rule out anything else going on depending on what sort of vet you normally go to. I'd be owndering about a ct scan if it wasn't improving.
		
Click to expand...

This I think, if vets can't use the meds they want to you really need to know what is going on so it can be tackled properly.


----------



## {97702} (19 July 2017)

I would definitely be asking for a second opinion from a specialist hospital I'm afraid - you poor thing, you must be so worried


----------



## JennBags (19 July 2017)

Thank you all. The cultures from the swab will be back tomorrow I believe, so we'll have more of an idea of what's wrong. Her temp was down to normal by the time she was picked up this evening but she's still lethargic and not really eating. I was greeted at the door with a big wag when I got back earlier so she's definitely feeling better, just hope it continues.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (19 July 2017)

Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.


----------



## PucciNPoni (20 July 2017)

What a beautiful girl - I'm so sorry to hear she is poorly.  Fingers crossed that she makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## Shady (20 July 2017)

Fingers crossed from me too Jennbags, sending heaps of healing vibes to  Woolfie  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bradsmum (20 July 2017)

Everything crossed for some good news and Woolfie is feeling better soon.


----------



## hobo (20 July 2017)

Sorry to hear just how poorly Woolfie is sounds like they are doing everything they can and things may be clearer when the bloods come back.


----------



## JennBags (20 July 2017)

Thank you all, your support really does help.

Just syringed some meds down her, then gave her a little chicken but it all came straight back up, so I'll be on the phone to the vets as soon as they open.


----------



## PippiPony (20 July 2017)

Get well soon Woolfie, so sorry she's poorly JB xx


----------



## ponyparty (20 July 2017)

Hope you get some answers from the vets this morning, and she makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Bearsmum (20 July 2017)

Hope you get some answers from the swab test today.
Vibes for Woolfie too.


----------



## Amymay (20 July 2017)

Have they double checked for an intestinal blockage??


----------



## smja (20 July 2017)

Fingers crossed that she's feeling better soon - best wishes.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 July 2017)

Checking for updates, sorry to hear that the problems sort of continued this morning. Hope the veterinarian can offer something which helps.


----------



## Fiona (20 July 2017)

I'm so sorry your pup is unwell, thinking about you and praying you get some good news today....

Fiona


----------



## MotherOfChickens (20 July 2017)

what a shame, was hoping the drop in temp signalled the end of it, hope they get to bottom of it.


----------



## Clodagh (20 July 2017)

Oh Jennbags, poor little girl.


----------



## Sprout (20 July 2017)

Still got everything crossed, I hope you get some answers soon, and she can start to feel better. Xx


----------



## JennBags (20 July 2017)

We got a referral to a specialist vet, took her over earlier and they are doing a CT scan on her skull and thorax.  They think the eye is still a problem, and need to check to see if there's anything else going on in there, and they now think she may have a touch of pneumonia given her coughing and they could hear something on the lungs.   Our vet thinks the vomiting is a reaction to the second ab that she was prescribed as it started Monday and there's not been any diorheaa.

They want her left overnight as she's the last one to be seen and they want her recovery monitored, so we will see her again tomorrow hopefully with news of what's wrong and how it can be treated.  Felt very sad leaving her, but she's in the best place and I feel more positive than I have done for a week!  Will keep you all updated as soon as I know more.

Gratuitous picture of the two beasts:


----------



## ester (20 July 2017)

Definitely the right place for her , even more so if she can't keep any meds down so you cant't tell if they would be working anyway. Fingers crossed JB


----------



## Sprig (20 July 2017)

Get well soon Woolfie. Poor girl and how awful for you.


----------



## {97702} (20 July 2017)

Poor little soul, they are so pathetic when they are ill and I always feel so helpless! Hopefully she will pick up soon


----------



## chillipup (20 July 2017)

I do hope they find the cause and get poor Woolfie well again soon, so sending healing vibes and hugs to you both


----------



## MurphysMinder (20 July 2017)

I hope you get some answers soon. Keeping everything crossed for her speedy recovery


----------



## Sprout (20 July 2017)

She is in the best place for close monitoring - hope you get some positive feedback soon. Xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (20 July 2017)

Really sorry to hear Woolfie is still poorly but she is in the very best place to be. Sending much love and hugs for you all. Lxx


----------



## Dusty M Yeti (20 July 2017)

Sending love JB and Wolfie xx good to hear further investigations are being done. So hard to leave them but definitely for the best in situations like this.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (20 July 2017)

Hope they find the problem, and that she's soon home with you again.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (20 July 2017)

Really hope vets can resolve this for poor Woolfie xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 July 2017)

fingers and toes well and truly crossed for your lovely girl...


----------



## QuobAsti (20 July 2017)

JB good to hear she's been referred hopefully you'll have some answers tomorrow, then at least you'll have a plan to move forward. Everything crossed for you and as hard as it is leaving them there she is in great hands and will get plenty of attention.


----------



## JennBags (20 July 2017)

Thank you all, it seems very quiet without her.

Had a call saying she'd come round from the anaesthetic with no problems and they were putting her on an iv drip for fluids and ab's as her temp was still very high (103.9) so hopefully this will come down by the morning.


----------



## Chiffy (21 July 2017)

Hoping you get better news this morning JB xx


----------



## Bradsmum (21 July 2017)

Fingers crossed for some good news today and she will be home shortly.


----------



## JennBags (21 July 2017)

She had a good night and a walk this morning, but then had a seizure.  They've requested the CT scan results to be dealt with urgently, so should get the results today. Feeling a bit lost and quite devastated.


----------



## wren123 (21 July 2017)

How is wolfie this morning? Hoping for better news.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

(((hugs))) JB. thinking of you today and sending Woolfie lots of good wishes


----------



## Chiffy (21 July 2017)

Oh JB , can't believe this is happening, so sorry. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## wren123 (21 July 2017)

Oh just read your update, that's awful, so sorry.
She is in the best place to help her, thinking of her and you. X


----------



## eatmyshorts (21 July 2017)

So sorry to hear of Wolfie's trouble. Keeping everything crossed the vet can get the bottom of it & get her well again soon xxx


----------



## Pinkvboots (21 July 2017)

JennBags said:



			She had a good night and a walk this morning, but then had a seizure.  They've requested the CT scan results to be dealt with urgently, so should get the results today. Feeling a bit lost and quite devastated.
		
Click to expand...

oh no I am so sorry it's no wonder your devastated, I hope they have some better news for you later today will be thinking of you x


----------



## Moobli (21 July 2017)

Oh gosh, what devastating news   I really hope they can get to the bottom of what is wrong and make speedy inroads to getting her right again.  So sorry you are going through this JB.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 July 2017)

Sorry to hear this, hoping for a positive outcome x


----------



## Sprout (21 July 2017)

Oh JB I am so sorry - I really hope they can figure out what is making her so poorly. Xx


----------



## JennBags (21 July 2017)

Just at the vets now, she has meningitis and pneumonia so it's not looking good.  We're being referred to a neurologist, just waiting for vet consult.


----------



## Sprig (21 July 2017)

Oh no! Everything crossed here.


----------



## Shady (21 July 2017)

Oh JB darling, what a bloody awful thing, i do so so hope that she will pull through this , thinking of you both still xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fiona (21 July 2017)

Oh my god....

Praying here JB x x x 

All my love..

Fiona


----------



## Thistle (21 July 2017)

A friends dog had canine meningitis and had to have long term steroids she is ok now and leads a normal life


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 July 2017)

so sorry to hear the latest...good luck


----------



## Amymay (21 July 2017)

Was just about to mention meningitis &#128559; I have everything crossed for you xxxxxc


----------



## KittenInTheTree (21 July 2017)

Everything crossed here too, JB. Poor wee mite


----------



## Sprout (21 July 2017)

Oh JB, I dont know what to say, poor little Woolfie - my thoughts are with you and I hope she will be ok. Xx


----------



## Chiffy (21 July 2017)

Thoughts with you and Woolfie JB. Encouraging post from Thistle xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

sorry JB, sending lots of vibes and will be thinking of you x


----------



## QuobAsti (21 July 2017)

JB sorry to hear this, everything is crossed for you both.
xx


----------



## Amye (21 July 2017)

Just read this - I'm so so sorry to hear about your pup  Everything crossed for you


----------



## MissTyc (21 July 2017)

Oh how awful. Poor Wolfie and poor you. Vibes xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 July 2017)

Have just read through to see how Woolfie is and am shocked that she is so poorly. Everything crossed that the vets can treat her successfully. Much love L xx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (21 July 2017)

Lots of ((((((Vibes)))))) to Woolfie, and ((((Hugs)))) to you.


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2017)

JB i am so sorry. Everything crossed for her, I hope she can fight this.


----------



## hobo (21 July 2017)

Just seen your update how horrid lets hope Thistle's post is the same result for you.


----------



## PippiPony (21 July 2017)

All crossed JB xx


----------



## JennBags (21 July 2017)

There's no easy way to say this, but she's gone. We were referred down to Southern Counties in Ringwood and they assessed her. They said that it was either a tumour or an infection: a tumour would have been inoperable due to its location, and the infection would take weeks of hospitalisation and intravenous ab's with a guarded outcome, so we had to make the hardest decision.  I can't believe she's gone, so young, not even 8 months old.  I held her in my arms and as she started going, she moved her head to rest it on my arm.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

I am so, so sorry JB, really-no words. devastating, just devastating.


----------



## Amymay (21 July 2017)

Oh Jen, I'm so, so sorry xxxx


----------



## wren123 (21 July 2017)

So so sorry JB XX


----------



## be positive (21 July 2017)

I am so sorry, I have been following her since before she ended up with you , I saw photos of her as a tiny pup but it was not the right time for me to have one, I was so pleased she landed on her feet with you and have quietly seen her progress from the confused pup you must have collected, totally devastating news but you know you gave her a fabulous life and did everything you could for her.

RIP little Woolfie taken far too soon.


----------



## MurphysMinder (21 July 2017)

I am so sorry JB  x


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 July 2017)

Very very sorry JB xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (21 July 2017)

Jenn I am so sorry, I just can't believe she has gone. You gave her a wonderful home when she desperately needed one. Love and hugs. RIP Wolfie xx


----------



## {97702} (21 July 2017)

I'm so very sorry JB - one thing I forgot to say on FB, thank you for being such a wonderful owner, you gave Wolfie a lovely home and you made the right decision for her when it mattered most xxx


----------



## Roxylola (21 July 2017)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl and must have felt so loved and safe with you xx


----------



## Alec Swan (21 July 2017)

I'm sorry to read your sad news Jen.  8 months is no age,  no age at all &#8230;. and no consolation now that I'm quite certain that you made the right decision.

Alec.


----------



## Sprout (21 July 2017)

JB, I am so sorry for your devastating loss. Xx


----------



## On the Hoof (21 July 2017)

Im so,so,sorry Jen I can't believe it, you must be heartbroken. RIP little Wolfie X


----------



## Thistle (21 July 2017)

How very sad, you did everything you could. RIP brave puppy xx


----------



## satinbaze (21 July 2017)

Absolutely devastating. My thoughts with you


----------



## HBB (21 July 2017)

So very sorry to hear your sad news, you must be heartbroken. Rip beautiful little girl xx


----------



## Chiffy (21 July 2017)

So so sorry JB. Far too young. So sad, sending love xx


----------



## Bradsmum (21 July 2017)

That's so very sad to hear.  Very sorry for your loss JB, you did your very best for her and her short life with you was safe and happy.  Take care.


----------



## JennBags (21 July 2017)

Thank you all so much for your lovely kind comments.  I'm totally discombobulated, neither of us can stop crying. 

When we were trying to make the decision, I put a call in to our regular vet who came out of a consult to call me back.  He was absolutely lovely, told us we were making the right decision and said to give her a hug from him, he sounded like he was on the edge of tears too. That was the impact she had on everyone she met, hardly anyone could pass us by without saying how beautiful she was, but I guess she was just too beautiful for this world.

I've probably posted most of these before but here's a selection of a favourite few pics of her.

When we first got her 






A good cushion for the Westie






Her first trip to the beach






Waking me up on my birthday


----------



## Nettle123 (21 July 2017)

So so sorry, heartbreaking xx


----------



## MotherOfChickens (21 July 2017)

she was truly lovely JB, I am sorry-life can be very unfair.


----------



## Clodagh (21 July 2017)

I am so sorry. Poor little mite. At least her life with you was lovely and happy, but far too short.


----------



## dozzie (21 July 2017)

This is so sad.  Hugs xxxx


----------



## rara007 (21 July 2017)

Sorry


----------



## Amye (21 July 2017)

Oh gosh, I'm so so sorry JB  There are no words.. She was absolutely gorgeous  Gone far too soon xx


----------



## Fiona (21 July 2017)

I am so so sorry...

Words are so completely inadequate  

Fiona


----------



## PippiPony (21 July 2017)

Jenn so sorry for your loss xx
She was a lovely pup and you gave her a fab life.
Run free Woolfie xx


----------



## Sprig (21 July 2017)

sorry to hear this. she was a wonderful dog.


----------



## QuobAsti (21 July 2017)

JB I'm totally devastated for you. My thoughts and love are with you.
RIP beautiful little Woolfie xx


----------



## Moobli (21 July 2017)

Just the most awful, dreadful news   I am so sorry JB.  Life is so bloody unfair at times.  RIP little Wolfie.


----------



## numptynoelle (21 July 2017)

Oh JB I'm so sorry :frown3:


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 July 2017)

I'm so sorry!  It's a horrible decision to have to make at any age but for one so young....

She certainly was a beautiful dog and had such a lovely time with you.


----------



## meesha (21 July 2017)

So sorry, life is so unfair x


----------



## maisie06 (21 July 2017)

So sorry to hear this devastating news, take comfort in the fact she had a wonderful life with you and you made the bravest decision to stop her suffering.  RIP Wolfie xxx


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 July 2017)

Really sorry to hear this x


----------



## 3Beasties (21 July 2017)

Absolutely devastating.  I am so sorry you had to make such a difficult decision.  Sleep well little Wolfie xxx


----------



## hobo (21 July 2017)

So so sorry JB not much else I can say some times life is not fair. At least she had such a lovely time with you and you were a very devoted owner.


----------



## chillipup (21 July 2017)

So sorry JB


----------



## EventingMum (21 July 2017)

I am so sorry, I read the morning post every morning and loved hearing about her x


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 July 2017)

Oh Jen, I'm so sorry. This is awful news. I know you must be incredibly sad. {Hugs}


----------



## Shady (21 July 2017)

Oh JB, i can't believe iv'e come back on to read this, i am so sorry, so gutted for you all, sleep well lovely Woolfie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monkeymad (22 July 2017)

I am a lurker but wanted to come on and say how so very sorry I am for your loss. Dogs have the most beautiful souls but are heartbreakers x


----------



## RichardRider (22 July 2017)

Have only been following this from "Morning" Thread.  OtH pmed me this morning with this awful news...Thinking of you today Jenn...xxx richard


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 July 2017)

Although I don't have a dog at the moment I like reading about them and I'm truly sorry for your loss JB. So devastating to lose such a lovely young dog xx


----------



## MyBoyChe (22 July 2017)

Just caught up with this and was so hoping for a better outcome   JB, Im so, so sorry for your loss.  I think Lev said further back, and I echo it, thank you for being there for her when she needed you, both at the beginning and the end.  A truly heartbreaking decision to have to make, doubly so for such a young pup, but she knew only happiness with you, those pics are fabulous and its clear she was much loved.  A beautiful little pup and now at peace x


----------



## eatmyshorts (22 July 2017)

Oh no, i am so so sorry to hear this awful news. My thoughts are with you. RIP little 'un xx


----------



## Blanche (22 July 2017)

So sorry to hear this. Hugs to you all. RIP Wolfie.


----------



## TheresaW (22 July 2017)

So sorry x


----------



## Bearsmum (22 July 2017)

Heart breaking, so sorry to read this.


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 July 2017)

devasting to lose such a young dog .....please look after yourselves and know you had her best interests at heart.


----------



## Pinkvboots (22 July 2017)

JennBags said:



			There's no easy way to say this, but she's gone. We were referred down to Southern Counties in Ringwood and they assessed her. They said that it was either a tumour or an infection: a tumour would have been inoperable due to its location, and the infection would take weeks of hospitalisation and intravenous ab's with a guarded outcome, so we had to make the hardest decision.  I can't believe she's gone, so young, not even 8 months old.  I held her in my arms and as she started going, she moved her head to rest it on my arm.
		
Click to expand...

oh JB I am so sorry you poor thing you must be devastated she was so young bless her I am sitting here in tears  you gave her a lovely life for the short time she was here x


----------



## Parly (22 July 2017)

Oh no...    I had to have my Springer Spaniel put to sleep late last year after her second collapse in as many weeks with an illness that floored her and baffled the vet.  Remember holding her in one arm, signing the euthanasia consent form with the other and homing in on Aged 8yrs, 3months which made me feel so angry and cheated out of her.   Can't even begin to imagine what it must be like to lose yours at just 8-months that's so cruel.  

We'll catch up with all the dogs loved and lost one day I'm sure.  For now it's only goodnight and God bless  xxxx


----------



## FinnishLapphund (23 July 2017)

JennBags said:



			Thank you all so much for your lovely kind comments.  I'm totally discombobulated, neither of us can stop crying. 

When we were trying to make the decision, I put a call in to our regular vet who came out of a consult to call me back.  He was absolutely lovely, told us we were making the right decision and said to give her a hug from him, he sounded like he was on the edge of tears too. That was the impact she had on everyone she met, hardly anyone could pass us by without saying how beautiful she was, but I guess she was just too beautiful for this world.

I've probably posted most of these before but here's a selection of a favourite few pics of her.

When we first got her 






A good cushion for the Westie






Her first trip to the beach






Waking me up on my birthday





Click to expand...


Life is heartbreaking sometimes, but it looks, and sounds, as if she couldn't have had a better life, than the time she was with you. I'm so sorry for your loss. ((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## silv (23 July 2017)

I have been following your thread and hoping there would be some good news.  So very sorry to read this today, life is so unfair, take care xx.


----------



## JennBags (23 July 2017)

Thank you all for your comments, each and every one of you.  I'm so glad you can all see how beautiful she was, I wish her temperament could have been photographed as she really was such a lovely affectionate girl.  Everyone who met her absolutely adored her, and we were often stopped when out with her for people to admire her, I guess she was just too good for this world.


----------



## gunnergundog (23 July 2017)

Life can be a right bitch at times......look after yourself.


----------



## MissTyc (23 July 2017)

Such a sad update - really sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Moobli (23 July 2017)

She was utterly gorgeous and I am sure you fitted more fun, love and joy into her short life than many dogs have in a lifetime.  Take some comfort from that.  

My heart breaks for you x


----------



## Snuffles (23 July 2017)

Such a heartbreak Im really sorry.


----------



## twiggy2 (23 July 2017)

Jennbags I am so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Aru (23 July 2017)

So sorry to hear your news. There are no words for the sadness when such a young dog and their family has to go through these things. You eased her pain and discomfort when she needed you to make hard decisions having given even viable avenue a go and gave her the best life any dog could hope for, a family who loved her. 

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shady (23 July 2017)

JB , iv'e dithered over writing this as i don't know you in real life and we are all very different people when it comes to dealing with loss.
 When i lost my Weim Loki in May it totally broke me, i couldn't believe how awful the house felt without him and i cried more tears  than over any other tragedy iv'e had in my life. I didn't think i wanted another, it wouldn't be him etc but my OH wanted one and i was drawn in and  was actually quietly cheered by it. From the moment i saw little Weim Nickel i knew he would ease the loss and bring a different sort of energy and love back in the house, and he has Jenn, he's amazing, totally different in some ways but with all the funny Weim stuff that i love. I know that you are hurting and it's bloody awful and that you will certainly not find another dog like Woolfie but i'd like you to know that having another dog has really healed me and i hope that given a little time you find another little scrap of joy to help you. xxxx


----------



## Dizzydancer (23 July 2017)

Oh no JB I have only just caught up and am absolutely gutted to read your update. 
Rip beautiful, it's so unfair when they are taken so young &#128542;


----------



## JennBags (23 July 2017)

Shady said:



			JB , iv'e dithered over writing this as i don't know you in real life and we are all very different people when it comes to dealing with loss.
 When i lost my Weim Loki in May it totally broke me, i couldn't believe how awful the house felt without him and i cried more tears  than over any other tragedy iv'e had in my life. I didn't think i wanted another, it wouldn't be him etc but my OH wanted one and i was drawn in and  was actually quietly cheered by it. From the moment i saw little Weim Nickel i knew he would ease the loss and bring a different sort of energy and love back in the house, and he has Jenn, he's amazing, totally different in some ways but with all the funny Weim stuff that i love. I know that you are hurting and it's bloody awful and that you will certainly not find another dog like Woolfie but i'd like you to know that having another dog has really healed me and i hope that given a little time you find another little scrap of joy to help you. xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, at the moment I feel the same as you did, a big part of me doesn't want another dog as I don't want to ever have to go through that again and I'm not sure any other dog could measure up to my beautiful girl.  Maybe in time, but I couldn't cope right now, it's too raw, I miss her every second.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 July 2017)

JennBags said:



			Thank you, at the moment I feel the same as you did, a big part of me doesn't want another dog as I don't want to ever have to go through that again and I'm not sure any other dog could measure up to my beautiful girl.  Maybe in time, but I couldn't cope right now, it's too raw, I miss her every second.
		
Click to expand...

I lost a 18 months old Lab to non-Hodgekin's Lymphoma, I also had her sister.  I decided that I couldn't leave the sister on her own, so looked for another pup and found an unregistered one living near to my parents, who came home a week later.  The one I had left  had cried every morning since her sister's death and did so again on the first morning with the pup but never again.  It was definitely the right decision.  Interestingly the sister lived to  just about 6 weeks before her 15th birthday, despite being epileptic, and the new pup lived to be 15 too.

Of course, you must do what you are comfortable with.  All the best.


----------



## Kaylum (24 July 2017)

Hugs x


----------



## MrsMozart (24 July 2017)

I am so sorry lass. All our love and hugs.


----------



## texas (25 July 2017)

I'm so sorry. Your love shines through and she couldn't have wished for a better owner.


----------



## sam-b (25 July 2017)

I'm so very sorry x


----------

